# When will Killington be open top to bottom?



## where's the snow (Oct 28, 2013)

Killy is about a 6-7 hour drive for me. As bad as I want to ski im not gonna make the drive until more than 600 feet of vertical is involved.  Just wondering if anyone had the inside scoop? Night time temps look to be pretty cold the next few nights so im hopeful.  The wife has imposed a June-October skiing ban on me so im looking to make turns November 1st just hoping it on more vert than 600.  Thanks!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 28, 2013)

where's the snow said:


> The wife has imposed a June-October skiing ban on me so im looking to make turns November 1st



That's no way to live life...


----------



## Highway Star (Oct 28, 2013)

Divorce!!!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 28, 2013)

You need to re-evaluate your relationship.


----------



## where's the snow (Oct 28, 2013)

Hahaha you guys are great! She's cool with it for 7 months I can live with that for now....


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 28, 2013)

Honestly I was hoping for top to bottom by next weekend but not sure if the weather will allow.

6-7 hours is a long drive for 1 run whether it's top to bottom or not.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 28, 2013)

This is really a question of priority for management. Temperatures look good for the next two days, but there is a big warm up coming later in the week. Mountain ops is going to be faced with the choice of blowing top-to-bottom and hoping it survives the warm and wet weather, or really build their base in the Northridge area. I am sure Northridge will survive if they keep hammering that area, but am less than sure that Great Northern will survive if they pound it for two days.


----------



## where's the snow (Oct 28, 2013)

My local hill doesn't open until December 15th I cant wait. I need to move back to Vermont..silly work


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2013)

Find a job where you can work remote 


.... i.e. a ski lift


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 28, 2013)

Check snowforecast.com and High peaks forecast from NOAA for Killington.

I think they like to open top to bottom as soon as they could.


----------



## skifree (Oct 28, 2013)

i remember working remote from the schwendi hut at waterville a few years back.
one of the best work days ever.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 28, 2013)

where's the snow said:


> My local hill doesn't open until December 15th I cant wait. I need to move back to Vermont..silly work



You and me both, brotha.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 28, 2013)

Nick said:


> Find a job where you can work remote
> 
> 
> .... i.e. a ski lift



This is really the way to go. I work remotely from my home studio/office and it's pretty much the best thing ever.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Sounds like they're only snow making up high. They got a bunch more trails online over the weekend including Downdraft headwall which is a legitimate expert run. Sounds like Powerline will be online soon also. Trail count is up to 8 according to the website.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 28, 2013)

They will not be going top to bottom for a couple of weeks unless the weather changes to a consistent cold pattern.  They need to hammer the upper mountain to make sure they remain open.  I would top to bottom by 11/18 the earliest.


----------



## Highway Star (Oct 28, 2013)

Unless the weather report changes, I would not expect top to bottom for this weekend.  The warmup on Thursday will not make it worthwhile.  They will most likely use the next few days to lay down a thick base on Rime, Reason and Upper East Fall, while possibly expanding to Lower Ridge Run in addition to the trails they opened today.

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=43.60724507891402&lon=-72.81944274902344



> This Afternoon A 20 percent chance of snow showers before 3pm.  Mostly sunny, with a high near 35. Windy, with a northwest wind 29 to 34 mph decreasing to 21 to 26 mph. Tonight Mostly clear, with a low around 17. Blustery, with a north wind 17 to 22 mph decreasing to 9 to 14 mph after midnight.
> 
> Tuesday Sunny, with a high near 30. Northwest wind 6 to 8 mph.
> 
> ...


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 28, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Sounds like they're only snow making up high. They got a bunch more trails online over the weekend including Downdraft headwall which is a legitimate expert run. Sounds like Powerline will be online soon also. Trail count is up to 8 according to the website.



They make snow on Powerline?

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Puck it (Oct 28, 2013)

4aprice said:


> They make snow on Powerline?
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



The hydrants for Rime are only a few feet from Powerline and guns are all ready there.  They did this last year too.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 28, 2013)

They have done this in the past.  They use the hydrants on Rime and drag the guns/hoses through the trees.  Hopefully they a lay nice base down in there and then it can bump up for the rest of the winter.  I love that little shot!


----------



## where's the snow (Oct 28, 2013)

I hope your wrong I cant wait that long


----------



## yeggous (Oct 28, 2013)

I think a lot of this can be explained by Killington's market drawing from Montreal, most of New England, New York, and the Mid-Atlantic. They want to make sure they are ready for the crowds. They focus on base depths and trail counts up high so that when they are top to bottom they can move around the crowds.

You are much more likely to see Sunday River go top-to-bottom first. Their goal is always early season terrain expansion for the weekends. They don't mind closing mid-week as they draw from a more limited market. They split the Boston and Montreal markets with Killington, but get very few people from the Mid-Atlantic, New York, and Connecticut.

If you're location dictates that you're stuck skiing Vermont for practical distance reasons, keep an eye on Okemo. They won't be open for another couple of weeks, but when they do they'll be less crowded, better groomed, and more accessible.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 28, 2013)

yeggous said:


> If you're location dictates that you're stuck skiing Vermont for practical distance reasons, keep an eye on Okemo. They won't be open for another couple of weeks, but when they do they'll be less crowded, better groomed, and more accessible.



Hi, you must be new here.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mister moose (Oct 28, 2013)

Here's another take.  Start at Thanksgiving.  Work back with how long it takes to roll out Great Northern, Chute, Snowshed, Header, Caper and Timberline.  Add a few days for weather.  That's when the real pressure is on.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 28, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Hi, you must be new here.



I'm serious, at least for the first week.

I'd definitely take Okemo over Killington in the first week they are open when the bus, uploading, and downloading (but no hiking!) are required. In the first week or two most of the people skiing are the die hards. At that stage everyone is having a love affair with Killington and the families are not yet out due to the lack of family-friendly terrain. Once you get Okemo open top-to-bottom toward Thanksgiving then forget about it; I won't go near the place.


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 28, 2013)

When will Killington be open to its top 30 skiers, you ask?  Most will wait until the trees are in play and they can hide from the envious glares of us terminal intermediates.


----------



## fbrissette (Oct 28, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Honestly I was hoping for top to bottom by next weekend but not sure if the weather will allow.
> 
> 6-7 hours is a long drive for 1 run whether it's top to bottom or not.



Hell, if I'm driving 6-7 hours I expect nothing less than fresh powder all runs open.


----------



## where's the snow (Oct 28, 2013)

I live in central NY killington is about my best option I generally only go when they are 100%ish open and it is a storm. In good weather I can make the trip in 5-6 hours. Im just getting my jones on and nothing else is open.


----------



## C-Rex (Oct 28, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> This is really the way to go. I work remotely from my home studio/office and it's pretty much the best thing ever.




I'm dying for a job like that. I do CAD/Drafting work so it's totally possible if I could only find a company that would allow it.  I'd even be willing to take a pay cut if it meant I could live anywhere I want.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 28, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> I'm dying for a job like that. I do CAD/Drafting work so it's totally possible if I could only find a company that would allow it.  I'd even be willing to take a pay cut if it meant I could live anywhere I want.



You are setup to work from home with that skill set. I am a 3D Animator/Modeler/Motion FX guy so it's similar in that we are both creating digital content deliverables which can be done from anywhere.


----------



## powhunter (Oct 28, 2013)

Skiing Ban?  Really??    Bah Hah Ha Ha!!


----------



## Tin (Oct 28, 2013)

A no ski period and Okemo is better the first few weeks of the season than Killington...thanks for the lunch break laughs.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 28, 2013)

What he said.


----------



## Edd (Oct 28, 2013)

Was there an early season few weeks within the last two years where Loon had more acreage open than Kmart for a period or am I imagining that?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2013)

Edd said:


> Was there an early season few weeks within the last two years where Loon had more acreage open than Kmart for a period or am I imagining that?



Nope, I recall the same.  I've also seen Stratton advertise the most open acreage early December as well.  Okemo and Sunday River too.  Those areas might not have the elevation advantage that Killington does, but from Thanksgiving until Christmas they all seem pretty equal to me with Killington in terms of being able to expand terrain quickly.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 28, 2013)

And the advantage is you're talking about covering cow pastures instead of a mountain.


----------



## Madroch (Oct 28, 2013)

powhunter said:


> Skiing Ban?  Really??    Bah Hah Ha Ha!!



Made me laugh... The couch is fine for me... I'm usually so beat from skiing it is not even noticeable..... For the first night anyway, and the seventh when I go again...


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> And the advantage is you're talking about covering cow pastures instead of a mountain.



Yup, fear the Beast man


----------



## Zand (Oct 28, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> And the advantage is you're talking about covering cow pastures instead of a mountain.



Because Snowdon and North Ridge are a hell of a lot steeper than Okemo's early season offerings. :roll:


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah, I agree with the get a new wife/have her reassess her position.  I would think that Killington would want to get down to the bottom of K-1 ASAP but it is weather dependent.  Anyone who was up there see if they were blowing the rest of the route down?


----------



## Zand (Oct 28, 2013)

They're not gonna start blowing Snowdon yet with the impending blowtorch on its way Friday. They've said that they're just going to fatten up the North Ridge trails so those will make it through the weekend and then when cold temps return next week that should be time to go T2B.


----------



## dlague (Oct 29, 2013)

> the impending blowtorch on its way Friday.



No kidding - three days and nights with temps above 32 at least at lower levels and r$&#!  That will create a nice ice base when it refreezes!  I guess that is the gamble of early season snow making!


----------



## slatham (Oct 29, 2013)

Long range forecast for next 2 weeks+ is for back and forth temps. I do not see a prolonged period of cold where I would make a run toward the bottom. Better to solidify, expand, and resurface (numerous times it looks like) and wait until there is a prolonged perdiod of cold weather. Lets not loose track of the calendar - it is October. Being open is aggressive. Trying for the bottom is foolish.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 29, 2013)

They aren't going to touch Snowdon with a 10 foot pole until they know the route down will last. There is still terrain up top including Canyon they can cover while waiting for better temps down low.

Zand, not really any comparison there. By the time Okemo opens, K usually has several "expert" runs open. They already do with the albeit short Downdraft Headwall.


----------



## whitemtn27 (Oct 29, 2013)

They do indeed claim to be blowing snow on Powerline today.  I think that and Ridge Run are underrated trails, every year I wish they'd put some hours into getting those open before worrying about getting to the bottom where it's only going to melt out anyway.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 29, 2013)

slatham said:


> Long range forecast for next 2 weeks+ is for back and forth temps. I do not see a prolonged period of cold where I would make a run toward the bottom. Better to solidify, expand, and resurface (numerous times it looks like) and wait until there is a prolonged perdiod of cold weather. Lets not loose track of the calendar - it is October. Being open is aggressive. Trying for the bottom is foolish.



Guess Sunday River is foolish.  They're trying for top to bottom off two peaks for the weekend.  

Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 29, 2013)

SR has a much shorter run for T2B.   That is an advantage over Killington in that department.  As you know, it's a long way from Northridge back to the K1, via Great Northern and then Lower Bunnybuster.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 29, 2013)

jimmywilson69 said:


> SR has a much shorter run for T2B.   That is an advantage over Killington in that department.  As you know, it's a long way from Northridge back to the K1, via Great Northern and then Lower Bunnybuster.



This is true, but Sunday River is pounding on at least 3 different routes down. They are really optimistic though. I don't know that I see it happening. Based on the shots they are showing so far, they are a long way from getting there. If they had good (or even marginal) weather all week I'd say it would not be a problem. But it looks really warm and wet late in the week.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 29, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Anyone who was up there see if they were blowing the rest of the route down?


Wasn't there but read they were blowing Killink which connects the summit of Snowdon with the North Ridge area. Nothing going on lower from what I've heard.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 29, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Wasn't there but read they were blowing Killink which connects the summit of Snowdon with the North Ridge area. Nothing going on lower from what I've heard.



Lower Killink from GN to the NRT only.


----------



## mister moose (Oct 29, 2013)

whitemtn27 said:


> They do indeed claim to be blowing snow on Powerline today.



Claim?  They started guns running on Powerline Friday afternoon.  As well as GN portion below it.


----------



## C-Rex (Oct 29, 2013)

This thread is killing me.  I want to go get some turns in SO BAD, but the 3.5 hour drive is a bit much to do solo and I can't find anyone else willing to go with me.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 29, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> This thread is killing me.  I want to go get some turns in SO BAD, but the 3.5 hour drive is a bit much to do solo and I can't find anyone else willing to go with me.



Where do you live just got I really want go to.


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 29, 2013)

yeggous said:


> This is true, but Sunday River is pounding on at least 3 different routes down. They are really optimistic though. I don't know that I see it happening. Based on the shots they are showing so far, they are a long way from getting there. If they had good (or even marginal) weather all week I'd say it would not be a problem. But it looks really warm and wet late in the week.



People can debate the wisdom of it all they want, but this is consistent with SR's typical operations plan in the Fall- blow as much snow as possible, whenever possible, and more or less without regard for the impending forecast. I love it! I would agree that it is optimistic that they would have a full, groomed, mid season caliber top to bottom run by the weekend. However, I bet they get enough down on Punch to throw up the experts only/ungroomed/walking required sign. That makes all of the difference in the world! It may or may not be great for lapping, but once crowds pick up, the download line can become unbearable, so that is a godsend.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 29, 2013)

Getting barker to run really makes it all work.  It is not unusual they get Top to bottom open early.  They may have to rebuild it, but that does not stop them.     I will be up Sat and Sunday and ski.  What ever I get will be fine.


----------



## Tin (Oct 29, 2013)

Last year on the website they claimed to be running guns on Powerline starting in October and didn't end up opening it until almost December. When it's open I will believe it.


----------



## Tin (Oct 29, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> This thread is killing me.  I want to go get some turns in SO BAD, but the 3.5 hour drive is a bit much to do solo and I can't find anyone else willing to go with me.



I'm dying to go. Wedding this weekend but due for a sick day at work.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 29, 2013)

Tin said:


> Last year on the website they claimed to be running guns on Powerline starting in October and didn't end up opening it until almost December. When it's open I will believe it.



Well, they've been running for a few days on Powerline so I would say tomorrow it should open up.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 29, 2013)

jimmywilson69 said:


> SR has a much shorter run for T2B.   That is an advantage over Killington in that department.  As you know, it's a long way from Northridge back to the K1, via Great Northern and then Lower Bunnybuster.



If Sunday River's top to bottom focus was solely on Lower Punch, I'd agree with you.  The fact that they are trying to get Right Stuff open makes it a fairly even snowmaking effort comparison to the Great Northern > Lower Bunny route.  Right Stuff is a wide 1400 vertical foot advanced run with a significant run out.  

That argument aside, I don't really think you can compare the two efforts other than offering top to bottom skiing.  No one wants to lap GN > LB at Killington.  I think it only makes sense to open that route if you're also going for tying in trails off the summit of Snowdon.  Given the forecast I can't blame Killington for not trying to go TtoB.

A more appropriate comparison to Right Stuff regarding terrain at Killington would be if they were trying to get Bittersweet open for the weekend.  K skiers would be psyched if they were trying to get that open, just the same as Sunday River skiers are psyched their mountain is trying to open Right Stuff. 

Maybe it all washes away later in the week or maybe it doesn't.  If it doesn't and you're from the Boston area, where would you ski?  It's the same drive time; Mountain A is offering top to bottom skiing on two 1400 vertical peaks for $29; Mountain B is offering several 500-600 vertical runs (and maybe lower East Fall) with walking required up stairs to get to a download lift for the price of $49.

No brainer for me being equal distance from both areas. 




Bob R said:


> Getting barker to run really makes it all work.  It is not unusual they get Top to bottom open early.  They may have to rebuild it, but that does not stop them.     I will be up Sat and Sunday and ski.  What ever I get will be fine.



90% certain I'll be there Sunday by 10.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 29, 2013)

Does it really matter at this stage of the game?  Just be f'ing glad that there are two options.  It could be worse!


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 29, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> If Sunday River's top to bottom focus was solely on Lower Punch, I'd agree with you. The fact that they are trying to get Right Stuff open makes it a fairly even snowmaking effort comparison to the Great Northern > Lower Bunny route. Right Stuff is a wide 1400 vertical foot advanced run with a significant run out.
> 
> That argument aside, I don't really think you can compare the two efforts other than offering top to bottom skiing. No one wants to lap GN > LB at Killington. I think it only makes sense to open that route if you're also going for tying in trails off the summit of Snowdon. Given the forecast I can't blame Killington for not trying to go TtoB.
> 
> ...



I would bet my seasons pass that they don't have Right Stuff open for the weekend. I think they are just trying to get whatever base down there they can, and hopefully keep most of it. Punch top to bottom is a real possibility though, and would be a game changer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 29, 2013)

You that confident?  I haven't bought my season pass yet.  I was planning on buying the Granite Pass, but if you're willing to forfeit your Sunday River pass to me for free, I'll take it!!  :lol:


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 29, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> You that confident? I haven't bought my season pass yet. I was planning on buying the Granite Pass, but if you're willing to forfeit your Sunday River pass to me for free, I'll take it!! :lol:



I am that confident, but not foolish enough to wager with nothing in return. What do ya got?


----------



## Edd (Oct 29, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> You that confident?  I haven't bought my season pass yet.  I was planning on buying the Granite Pass, but if you're willing to forfeit your Sunday River pass to me for free, I'll take it!!  :lol:



Thought you got that pass awhile ago. I have to grab my Bold/Beautiful today. Price goes up Nov 1st.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 29, 2013)

Killington and Sunday River were both beaten to top-to-bottom by Bretton Woods. Ouch, that has to hurt.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 29, 2013)

yeggous said:


> Killington and Sunday River were both beaten to top-to-bottom by Bretton Woods. Ouch, that has to hurt.


Well its top to Bottom on a lift. Still  good.  I always like the early season and Late Season Days at Bretton woods.   Good for them. Go enjoy it.  Saw some pictures.  Big piles of snow.  2nd thoughts top to bottom is top to bottom.


----------



## whitemtn27 (Oct 29, 2013)

mister moose said:


> Claim?  They started guns running on Powerline Friday afternoon.  As well as GN portion below it.




Sorry, didn't mean to sound sarcastic... haven't been up yet, so was just going by what's on the trail report.  In the past I have noticed they sometimes skip over Powerline and Ridge Run when they're working on getting open for Thanksgiving, so I'm legit excited they're building base up there this time.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 29, 2013)

Edd said:


> Thought you got that pass awhile ago. I have to grab my Bold/Beautiful today. Price goes up Nov 1st.



I've got until December 15th to lock in the college rate.  No sense in buying it until the day before I need it.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 29, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> I've got until December 15th to lock in the college rate.  No sense in buying it until the day before I need it.



Are you on the 10 year college plan?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 29, 2013)

Smellytele said:


> Are you on the 10 year college plan?



not consecutively!  :lol:

No.  I got my Bachelors from UVM in 2000.  Worked in F&B management and in sales in the Hospitality Industry until 2011.  Always regretted not doing something in medicine, so I went back to school.  I graduate in May with a degree in Radiologic Technology.  May eventually go back for a Masters in Physician Assistant studies in five years or so.


----------



## Zand (Oct 29, 2013)

Today they were making snow on all open trails plus Powerline and GN down to Killink. Both look pretty close to opening. Otherwise, they're continuing to fatten up what's open. 

BTW if Sunday River actually has Right Stuff open this weekend I will do 20 backflips in a hula skirt.


----------



## Edd (Oct 29, 2013)

Zand said:


> I will do 20 backflips in a hula skirt.



If it comes to that a video would be nice.


----------



## Zand (Oct 29, 2013)

Edd said:


> If it comes to that a video would be nice.



Yeah...it would start with one half backflip and me landing on my head.:grin:


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 30, 2013)

yeggous said:


> Killington and Sunday River were both beaten to top-to-bottom by Bretton Woods. Ouch, that has to hurt.



I don't think either care that Bretton Woods opened the flattest run known to man. The king of fall game is already over.


----------



## dlague (Oct 30, 2013)

Newpylong said:


> I don't think either care that Bretton Woods opened the flattest run known to man. The king of fall game is already over.



Who really cares!  Congrats to Bretton Woods for doing it!  Congrats to Killington and Sunday River too!  Be happy that three resorts made some kind of offering in October.  If BW is that bad - why are there so many on this forum going!  I would be too - work got in the way!  

At least at BW requires no walking!  Once Killington offers top to bottom I will be there!  I am just plain looking forward to any mountain at this point!


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 30, 2013)

I certainly don't, that should have been more than obvious. Was just responding to the theory that Killington or Sunday were "hurt" that Bretton Woods opened.


----------



## dlague (Oct 30, 2013)

Newpylong said:


> I certainly don't, that should have been more than obvious. Was just responding to the theory that Killington or Sunday were "hurt" that Bretton Woods opened.



Ah!  Miss interpretted your statment as a Killington fan that feels like this is a competion of some sort!  Well I should not have used an exclamation point.  Opening first is a nice way to market yourself since all the news channels will pick up on it!


----------



## C-Rex (Oct 30, 2013)

Aside from bragging rights I don't think it really matters who opens first.  It's not like Sunday River regulars are going to go all the way to Killington or vice versa.  Especially for early season conditions on the 2 or 3 ways down they'll each have.  The push to open early is just a way for them to show that they are dedicated to the diehards even when it may not be financially prudent.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 30, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> Aside from bragging rights I don't think it really matters who opens first.  It's not like Sunday River regulars are going to go all the way to Killington or vice versa.  Especially for early season conditions on the 2 or 3 ways down they'll each have.  The push to open early is just a way for them to show that they are dedicated to the diehards even when it may not be financially prudent.



For the most part I agree.  However, there are a lot of "diehards" in the Boston and Southern NH market with no loyalty to either mountain and either are day ticket purchasers or have passes to mountains that aren't open yet.  They'll go to which mountain provides the better early season product and value.  That skier business certainly doesn't translate to profits to the areas, but they at least bring some cash to the table.  Early season operations aren't entirely about pleasing regulars to a particular mountain.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 30, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> For the most part I agree.  However, there are a lot of "diehards" in the Boston and Southern NH market with no loyalty to either mountain and either are day ticket purchasers or have passes to mountains that aren't open yet.  They'll go to which mountain provides the better early season product and value.  That skier business certainly doesn't translate to profits to the areas, but they at least bring some cash to the table.  Early season operations aren't entirely about pleasing regulars to a particular mountain.



+1


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Now that they're both open the question should be who will be the last to close. I know where my money is.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 31, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Now that they're both open the question should be who will be the last to close. I know where my money is.



Like I said.  Always a competition with K fanboys.  Gotta win.  Gotta be the biggest.  Gotta be the baddest.  Gotta be the BEAST!   

Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 31, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Like I said.  Always a competition with K fanboys.  Gotta win.  Gotta be the biggest.  Gotta be the baddest.  Gotta be the BEAST!
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app



Ya know for a moderator you're an ass.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 31, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Ya know for a moderator you're an ass.



Gonna have to report this post.  We have rules against personal attacks here on Alpinezone.  

:lol:


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 31, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Gonna have to report this post.  We have rules against personal attacks here on Alpinezone.
> 
> :lol:



What a baby!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Oct 31, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Like I said.  Always a competition with K fanboys.  Gotta win.  Gotta be the biggest.  Gotta be the baddest.  Gotta be the BEAST!
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using AlpineZone mobile app



And you are always the first to point it out.  which is equally as bazar from my viewpoint...


----------



## AHM (Oct 31, 2013)

*It'll be pretty moot after the rain that is coming.................*

Both areas will see a lot of decay as the rain overruns the area tonight.  NOAA has indicated a lot of precip, a lot of wind and temp at > 3000 ft in the high 50's.  Recovery will be the tone for the weekend.  We'll see "witch" one pulls it off better.

As to the K and the River, it really is just some bs bragging right. Lots of snow making, lots of grooming, not too much character.  Both are necessary evils on a coast that does not get a whole lot of snow.  Don't put the mtb away just yet


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 1, 2013)

This deserves some kudos.Open 1 hour?I don't remember when a ski area didn't bag it for the day this late.

_:42 pm 11/01/13--_* Ladies and gentlemen, lifts will be open at 2:30 p.m.!*

Mother Nature brought the winds we were promised, but we're finally going to be able to spin those lifts. The K-1 Express Gondola and North Ridge Triple are scheduled to provide uploading and downloading through 3:30 p.m.


----------



## HowieT2 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm curious what the rain/wind/temps did to the snow kton made.  any updates?


----------



## Quietman (Nov 1, 2013)

HowieT2 said:


> I'm curious what the rain/wind/temps did to the snow kton made.  any updates?



From the conditions report:
_Great Northern and Downdraft Headwall will provide access to trails in the North Ridge area, though walking will be required. We expect conditions to be variable with some walking required at the Downdraft Headwall and at the top of Blue Heaven. Think soft, spring-like conditions._


----------



## Tin (Nov 1, 2013)

Quietman said:


> From the conditions report:
> _Great Northern and Downdraft Headwall will provide access to trails in the North Ridge area, though walking will be required. We expect conditions to be variable with some walking required at the Downdraft Headwall and at the top of Blue Heaven. Think soft, spring-like conditions._



Trail report has the Downdraft Headwall closed.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 2, 2013)

Tin said:


> Trail report has the Downdraft Headwall closed.


Ya know what every trail is closed at 99.9% of the other mountains in New England.


----------



## Edd (Nov 2, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Ya know what every trail is closed at 99.9% of the other mountains in New England.



I think he was just being factual as opposed to complaining.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 2, 2013)

HowieT2 said:


> I'm curious what the rain/wind/temps did to the snow kton made.  any updates?


Web cam shows that they came out ok.... There still open!..Time to fire up the guns!


----------



## giantfan (Nov 3, 2013)

SIKSKIER said:


> This deserves some kudos.Open 1 hour?I don't remember when a ski area didn't bag it for the day this late.
> 
> _:42 pm 11/01/13--_* Ladies and gentlemen, lifts will be open at 2:30 p.m.!*
> 
> Mother Nature brought the winds we were promised, but we're finally going to be able to spin those lifts. The K-1 Express Gondola and North Ridge Triple are scheduled to provide uploading and downloading through 3:30 p.m.



If they are open for an hour, they opened that day.  They probably want to be able to say they had X # of consecutive operating days this season when spring (hopefully June) comes.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 3, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Ya know for a moderator you're an ass.



How ironic!


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks like they're starting to push for top to bottom today. Guns are going on lower GN.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 3, 2013)

Just saw that on the webcam....Nice!


----------



## canobie#1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Mouse Trap is now under the guns!!!


----------



## Tin (Nov 3, 2013)

After Tuesday morning they won't be able to blow until Thursday night/Friday morning so I doubt next weekend. Could lose some ground Weds/Thursday with warm and rain. GN is a lot to cover.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 3, 2013)

Tin said:


> After Tuesday morning they won't be able to blow until Thursday night/Friday morning so I doubt next weekend. Could lose some ground Weds/Thursday with warm and rain. GN is a lot to cover.



They'll probably just leave the snowmaking whales untouched on the GN route until later in the week when the colder air returns and they'll be that much closer. If K feels like they've got enough base up in the Northridge area to comfortly handle what the weather the next week or so looks like (read as some warmth but more snowmaking weather) then they'll smartly go into expansion mode. And a bunch of whales of likely more than a foot, if not 2+ feet deep, left as is will hold up OK with the mid week forecast, and leave K likely at, if not with more than 1/2 of the snow they'll need to get open down to the base of K1

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 4, 2013)

Looks like they worked there way down to Mouse Trap this morning!!


----------



## where's the snow (Nov 4, 2013)

With so many resorts blowing snow I think killington is gonna be pretty aggressive with getting new terrain open. Gotta keep that "beast" status


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 4, 2013)

where's the snow said:


> With so many resorts blowing snow I think killington is gonna be pretty aggressive with getting new terrain open. Gotta keep that "beast" status


 I think there being aggressive regardless of what other resorts are doing....As long as the weather allows the guns will be 100%


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 4, 2013)

They'll be open top to bottom by this Saturday, if not Friday afternoon.


----------



## where's the snow (Nov 5, 2013)

I sure hope so


----------



## yeggous (Nov 5, 2013)

Bretton Woods will be top-to-bottom again this weekend.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 5, 2013)

I really thinking of going this Subway what regulars think about how many trails will be open anyone else here might go be cool to ski with.


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 5, 2013)

Loon will be top to bottom this weekend as well.


----------



## Tin (Nov 5, 2013)

I can't do Saturday but will wake up Friday, see who has the better conditions between SR and K and go. Hope the rain and warm weather don't do too much damage.


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 5, 2013)

Tin said:


> I can't do Saturday but will wake up Friday, see who has the better conditions between SR and K and go. Hope the rain and warm weather don't do too much damage.



SR is still closed midweek, so I think that makes your decision for Friday much easier!


----------



## Tin (Nov 5, 2013)

Yup just checked and read that. 45 minutes less to drive as well!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 5, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I really thinking of going this Subway what regulars think about how many trails will be open anyone else here might go be cool to ski with.



I might go this weekend if they can open top to bottom. Let me know if you head up.


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 5, 2013)

Tin said:


> Yup just checked and read that. 45 minutes less to drive as well!



Not sure of your drive times or preferences, but Loon will be open top to bottom on Friday as well, so that may be an option.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 5, 2013)

BW says they are opening on Saturday as well for $19.73 tickets


----------



## yeggous (Nov 5, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> BW says they are opening on Saturday as well for $19.73 tickets



Given their price compared to Loon and the difficulty of the trail, it is safe to say that BW will be zoo.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 5, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I really thinking of going this Subway what regulars think about how many trails will be open anyone else here might go be cool to ski with.



Is Subway Saturday or Sunday in Scotty-ese?  I'm thinking about going up to Killy this weekend if it's top to bottom.  I just don't think I can wait any longer.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 5, 2013)

First midweek day its top to bottom im there

sent from my S4


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm waiting for a little bit more to open up. It will be my first day out since injuring myself last year (broken ankle, blown ACL) so I'm a little bit apprehensive. Just picked up my new knee brace last night (Bledsoe) so I'm ready to go. Before going on any advanced terrain I'd like to test it out on easier terrain first. I know there's some easy terrain open elsewhere but my pass is for K. Might have to wait for Snowdon to come on-line


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 5, 2013)

Looks pretty damn nice:  







And look how many folks are on the chair.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 5, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Looks pretty damn nice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Real good...happy to see the chairs full.

sent from my S4


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 5, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I might go this weekend if they can open top to bottom. Let me know if you head up.



I will I really want to go, I am pretty sure I will be their.
Sunday trying to get Cornhead to go to.


----------



## bigbob (Nov 5, 2013)

Tomorrow for me, day 3


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 5, 2013)

bigbob said:


> Tomorrow for me, day 3



Jealous!

sent from my S4


----------



## yeggous (Nov 5, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> Jealous!
> 
> sent from my S4



My day 3 was Saturday. Days 4 and 5 on tap for this weekend. I'm betting at being at 25 days by New Years.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I will I really want to go, I am pretty sure I will be their.
> Sunday trying to get Cornhead to go to.



So you're thinking Sunday?

PM if you do. I sometimes miss these forum posts.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 6, 2013)

I am thinking of Monday.  Anyone in?


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm looking to head up Sunday or Monday.  I'll have room in my car if anyone wants to go and can stomach the company of a knuckle-dragging snowboarder.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 6, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I am thinking of Monday.  Anyone in?



I'll be there monday by 10:30-11ish for a few hours after I drop off my son at daycare... Looking forward to getting on the snow again


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 6, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> So you're thinking Sunday?
> 
> PM if you do. I sometimes miss these forum posts.



Yes will know for sure on Friday but 90% chances I going Sunday I been going through withdrawal pretty bad.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 6, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> I'm looking to head up Sunday or Monday.  I'll have room in my car if anyone wants to go and can stomach the company of a knuckle-dragging snowboarder.



I might be meeting someone in Albany I like snowboarders.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Yes will know for sure on Friday but 90% chances I going Sunday I been going through withdrawal pretty bad.



What's Corny doin'?


----------



## Tin (Nov 6, 2013)

From the Peak view webcam, is it Mousetrap you can see with snow on it in the right corner?


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 6, 2013)

After reviewing the current elevation adjusted forecast, I continue to predict that they will be open top to bottom this saturday, if not friday afternoon.

At 2600ft:

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...all&unit=0&dd=0&bw=0&BackDay.x=37&BackDay.y=6


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 6, 2013)

Highway Star said:


> After reviewing the current elevation adjusted forecast, I continue to predict that they will be open top to bottom this saturday, if not friday afternoon.
> 
> At 2600ft:
> 
> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...all&unit=0&dd=0&bw=0&BackDay.x=37&BackDay.y=6



I am strongly in favor of your prediction as well.


----------



## Quietman (Nov 6, 2013)

SR is looking good, of course you can't see the very bottom.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 6, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> What's Corny doin'?



He said he probably go I been trying to get him to go to K for a little while now.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I might be meeting someone in Albany I like snowboarders.



Well if you guys see me, say hi.  I'll buy ya a beer.  I'll be wearing the jacket in my avatar so I'll be easy to spot.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 6, 2013)

I may dust off the boards and head to Killington this weekend.


----------



## dlague (Nov 6, 2013)

I plan on being there Sunday!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 6, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> I may dust off the boards and head to Killington this weekend.



Which day are you thinking?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 6, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Which day are you thinking?



I need to run it by the proper authority to make sure there is nothing else important going on...  I would probably opt for the better weather day, but I don't have any strong feelings either way.  I'd be happy to meet up if you go.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 6, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> I need to run it by the proper authority to make sure there is nothing else important going on...  I would probably opt for the better weather day, but I don't have any strong feelings either way.  I'd be happy to meet up if you go.



Saturday looks like a nicer day according to the current forecast. If it's not top to bottom I'm probably not going to go to K.

Looks like it might be an unofficial AZ summit this weekend. Seems as though many of us are planning on going.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 6, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Saturday looks like a nicer day according to the current forecast. If it's not top to bottom I'm probably not going to go to K.
> 
> Looks like it might be an unofficial AZ summit this weekend. Seems as though many of us are planning on going.



Agreed.  I think I'd rather do top to bottom.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 6, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> Agreed. I think I'd rather do top to bottom.




I am not touching that statement. It is your own business what you do.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 6, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I am not touching that statement. It is your own business what you do.



Lol...!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 6, 2013)

Skied K on Monday. What they had was great. But I was quite dissapointed in how little was open for how long they have been making snow. 
I also hate the walkway....

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 6, 2013)

I thinking Sunday to make the trip to K.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 6, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Skied K on Monday. What they had was great. But I was quite dissapointed in how little was open for how long they have been making snow.
> I also hate the walkway....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2




Without the walkway, they would not be open.


----------



## mister moose (Nov 6, 2013)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I also hate the walkway....



You want the truth?  Son, we live in a world with trails, and those trails have to be lined with guns.  Who's going to ski it?  You?  You Hawkshot?

Killington has a greater responsibility than you can possibly fathom.  You weep for low trail counts and you curse the goggle glaze.  You have that luxury.  You have the luxury of reading this board instead of skiing.  The quad burn on ascent, while tragic, probably makes you a better skier.

You don't want the truth because deep down in places you don't want to talk about at parties, you want those guns on the trail, you need those guns on that trail.

I have neither the time, nor the inclination to explain this to a man who waits to rise and fall on the very surface these guns provide, but not accept the manner in which it is provided.  I would rather you just said thank you and went on your way.  Either way, I don't give a damn what you think you are entitled to.  

*You can't handle the walkway!!!


*


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 6, 2013)

mister moose said:


> You want the truth?  Son, we live in a world with trails, and those trails have to be lined with guns.  Who's going to ski it?  You?  You Hawkshot?
> 
> Killington has a greater responsibility than you can possibly fathom.  You weep for low trail counts and you curse the goggle glaze.  You have that luxury.  You have the luxury of reading this board instead of skiing.  The quad burn on ascent, while tragic, probably makes you a better skier.
> 
> ...



Love this.


----------



## Edd (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice Moose. Lock the thread, it's as good as it's gonna get.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 6, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 6, 2013)

Hall of fame right here folks!





mister moose said:


> You want the truth?  Son, we live in a world with trails, and those trails have to be lined with guns.  Who's going to ski it?  You?  You Hawkshot?
> 
> Killington has a greater responsibility than you can possibly fathom.  You weep for low trail counts and you curse the goggle glaze.  You have that luxury.  You have the luxury of reading this board instead of skiing.  The quad burn on ascent, while tragic, probably makes you a better skier.
> 
> ...


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow, that is amazing right there!  Classic!


----------



## Nick (Nov 7, 2013)

Winning!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

